# Is this "Hands of the Buddha 1" a part of Villari's SKK?



## TaiChiTJ (Feb 21, 2017)

He includes David German's TAI Kenpo as an influence. I thought Villari had something called "Eleven Hands of the Buddha".


----------



## Tames D (Feb 21, 2017)

Can't answer your question, but I don't think I'd use that technique against a competent fighter. I fact, I know I wouldn't.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 21, 2017)

TaiChiTJ said:


> He includes David German's TAI Kenpo as an influence. I thought Villari had something called "Eleven Hands of the Buddha".


In American kenpo that's called blinding sacrifice but there's a lot of mistakes in performance of that technique. The first shot he needs to really step in and get that shot to the eyes. Next he needs to tuck his head as he goes for the groin to avoid the head butt then go through the target and rip your hands through hitting the kidneys


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 21, 2017)

Eleven Hands of the Buddha, is a blocking set that is found in SKK.  I believe that GM Jim Brassard has a couple of clips for a program he sells on his youtube channel based on this.

As far as Mr German is concerned, I believe that he was a student of Ed Parker and took that as his base and added alot of the jujitsu grappling aspects back into his approach.  He was not affiliated in any way with Villari or Shaolin Kenpo that I am aware of.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks for all the info !! I will check out GM Brassard's info.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Feb 22, 2017)

Aha !! Thanks punisher73 and other commenters.
Very interesting. I can find similarity with tai chi's "fist under elbow" posture, in the short example he gives.
It would be interesting to know if this was Villari's own invention or from a southern kung fu intluence. But I am ok with just seeing it for now.


----------



## KenpoDave (Feb 22, 2017)

It ha the same movements as Darting Serpent in Tracy's, but the targeting is wrong.

Headhunter called it Blimding Sacrifice, and his corrections are in line with what I know.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 23, 2017)

KenpoDave said:


> It ha the same movements as Darting Serpent in Tracy's, but the targeting is wrong.
> 
> Headhunter called it Blimding Sacrifice, and his corrections are in line with what I know.


To be honest it's videos like that that give kenpo a bad rep. When working on the the body you should be going to targets and putting it in a little. Obviously not destroy the guy but at least show what you're hitting that just looked like he's flicking his hands at his partners direction


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Apr 5, 2017)

I recently found this. This is the scissoring part of the Eleven hands. This person was apparently a student of Shihan Thomas Ingargiola.   Thanks again to everyone for commenting


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 6, 2017)

I believe there is something similar, where you break the arms the same way, then throw two separate double-strikes to the ribs, reach up for the head and knee the person. Same overall concept-ish, but different targets, not as many (extra) strikes and no super long chamber after the first strike. I prefer it a lot to what I saw in that first video.

However, I might be getting my systems mixed up, since kem/npo systems have so many darn techniques.


----------

